# Ontario Walleye



## xiphias gladius (Apr 6, 2008)

I'm heading up to Bob's Lake in Ontario for the week. They have great walleye, Lake trout and pike fishing. I'm from the east coast Massachusetts so I know nothing about walleye fishing. I am going to be without a fish finder but with a kayak and a 18 foot edgewater skiff. How should I find the walleyes without a fish finder in late summer? What equipment do I need to buy before I go? Any tips for lake trout? Anything very appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## jmillercustoms (Dec 11, 2007)

......dynamite and a lighter :rollin:


----------



## goosehunternd (Mar 10, 2006)

You shouldnt have a problem locating walleyes and pike, I would find the most obvious and "classic" walleye spot being_ POINTS_ or any transition from shallow to deeper water. Im not familiar with Bobs lake but if it has islands or emerged rock piles those are all text book places to start. Good Luck


----------



## xiphias gladius (Apr 6, 2008)

I know the rough spots to fish, but I dont have a fish finder and I wont be able to find suspended fish. I read that in late summer, all the fish are basiclly suspended on the thermacline. How would I find the depth to troll at ? Should I just try the bottom?


----------



## Wood Duck (Mar 22, 2002)

I mostly use electronics to find structure, not fish. Fish the bottom and you will be where 90% of the walleyes will be, dont worry about the thermocline. Might be a good idea to hire a guide for a day if money is not an issue, or pick me up in northern Wisconsin on your way up and I'll find you walleyes if there are any to be found! Good luck!


----------



## xiphias gladius (Apr 6, 2008)

Thanks. That narrows down my search by alot. What kind of rigs would be good for a beginner walleye fisherman to fish the bottom with. Hopefully something that you pretty much cant screw up.


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

Bottom bouncers rigged with a spinner in hammered gold or hammered silver tipped with a crawler or leech. Cannot be beat!!


----------

